# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Use Parameter in select statement (Sql in Microsoft Access)

## katty.jonh

Hi everybody, 

I'm newbie in  Microsoft access and I wanna know how we can use a Parameter in Select statement (SQL view)? 
( actually I want to get a number from user and use it for selecting some random records)
tanks in advance

----------


## nimolccd

SELECT * FROM tablename WHERE fieldname = [enter number];

Nimol
Programmer
Corbin Creative Databases, LLC 
http://www.corbincreative.com

----------


## kjyoung

A more detailed SQL in MS Access parameter discussion:
http://blogannath.blogspot.com/2010/...parameter.html

----------

